
The Unacknowledged Convergence of Open Source, Open Access, Open Science (2005) - chsasank
https://firstmonday.org/ojs/index.php/fm/article/view/1265/1185
======
jbotz
"Opening" things to facilitate the flow of information is necessary to reduce
to costs of increasing complexity. It is the best tool we have to hold off the
collapse of our increasingly complex society (as hypothesized by Joseph
Tainter) which would come from the ever growing costs and shrinking returns
that come from additional complexity.

Now also need open (transparent, accountable) government and industry.

------
newyankee
We need much more open science though to tackle pressing issues of the world
quickly. Although it is not that easy to do in a practical way. Every
country/company/group will want strategic asymmetry that benefits them, this
is how the world works for better or worse.

------
chsasank
NOTE: This is not my article. This is just a reformat and mirror of a paper by
John Willinsky because the original link renders slow.

